# Dojo employee 'whips' miscreants?



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 23, 2011)

What is going on in some dojos?  This is just bizarre!

http://montclair.patch.com/articles/two-montclair-youths-whipped-in-aggravated-assault-incident



> On   Friday evening, a 12-year-old Montclair boywith a lump on his  head, a strike mark on the left side of his face, a mark on his chin,  and blood on his shirttold police he was struck with a whip by a man at  the Kincade School of Martial Arts on Orange Road.
> 
> ...
> 
> The man, later identified as Hinton Kinsler, is an employee at the  Kincade   School and reportedly was notified that the juvenile and  another  student, a 13-year-old Montclair girl, had engaged in a  physical altercation on  Orange Road. I*t is reported that Kinsler told  the two students to stay in the  push-up position in the schools dojo  while he struck them with a whip to discipline them.* The boy then left  the school.



Say what?

I've heard of students made to do pushups for reported misbehavior outside the dojo, or in some cases simply removed as students of the dojo for fighting outside the dojo. But hit with a whip?

Wow!


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What is going on in some dojos? This is just bizarre!
> 
> http://montclair.patch.com/articles/two-montclair-youths-whipped-in-aggravated-assault-incident
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure that there is going to be a pretty good lawsuit coming out of this one.  That is so unacceptable, I don't care what the 2 kids outside the did there is absolutely no excuse for anyone to do that to a kid.  There are so many other ways that situation could've been dealt with.


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> This is just bizarre!
> 
> !


 
Quoted for truth!  

I think that guy will definitley face a lawsuit, I would also think that his career will be over.


----------

